
Sony Claims They Own 47 Seconds of a Musicians Own Recording of Bach - djsumdog
https://twitter.com/JRhodesPianist/status/1039175886782783490/photo/1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17923138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17923138)

------
dmitrygr
And thus we see the problem with this "voluntary" enforcement that YouTube and
FB do. While there are penalties for false DMCA claims, there are none for
claims in these "voluntary compliance" systems.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
The DMCA has no penalties for making a claim like this. Sony is claiming that
he copied a recording that they actually own the copyright for. The DMCA's
penalty for false claims only kicks in if they falsely claim to own the
copyright, not if they falsely claim infringement.

EG: If I falsely claim to own the copyright to your post, that would be a
violation of a statement made under penalty of perjury. If I falsely claim
that your post infringes the copyright of some other post that I once made
that would not be a violation punishable under the DMCA's false claims
provisions.

It could still be slander of title or some similar violation, of course.

------
IronWolve
So Sony gets to control his facebook page, wow.

